# For men in LDR or single men, how many times a wk do you watch porn?



## blue23 (Jul 16, 2011)

Just curious as to what is "normal"?


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

This should be good! come on, boys!


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

none


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

Pretty much every night. Would rather have the wife but she could care less...


----------



## jnyu44 (Feb 13, 2012)

Almost daily for me (when we are having sex though, maybe once a week)
Friend #1 of mine is also a daily type
Friend #2 once a week, or once every other week

The overwhelming majority of my friends watch porn. I just don't know the frequency since it takes a certain level of friendship to talk about that.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Ok - I'm single.

It varies greatly. Sometimes I'll go a month and not watch any - sometimes I'll watch it a few times in a week.

Maybe an average of once per week???


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm single 44 year old man, but in a relationship. We have sex 5 to 7 times a week, so I rarely look at porn or masturbate unless it's with her. If I wasn't in a relationship, I'm pretty sure it would be daily or more. Heck, it was in my marriage, where we were having sex once every week or two.

To summarize...
Sex weekly or bi-weekly = porn & masturbating daily
Sex daily = no porn needed

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Workdog (Feb 23, 2012)

Never. I have enough fantasies on my own without adding someone else's to them with porn.


----------

